# VAC Benefit Code 361020



## corporalcannabis (4 Feb 2017)

This benefit code is for the emergency communication cellular services.  Has anyone received this benefit, or know the eligibility requirements?  I asked my CM about it, he seemed unsure and said he would look into it. Can't find any other info on it. TIA


----------



## Gunner98 (5 Feb 2017)

Some good info here:  http://canadianveteransadvocacy.com/VACDND_Services-Benefits/?cat=30

Excerpts:

1. EMERGENCY COMMUNICATION SYSTEMS – CELLULAR PHONE MONTHLY SERVICE CHARGE

2.  GENERAL NOTES IF THE BENEFIT GRID SPECIFIES A SPECIALIST, ONLY THAT SPECIALIST IS ACCEPTED. SHOULD “MD” BE INDICATED, THE SERVICE MAY BE PRESCRIBED/RECOMMENDED BY A GENERAL PRACTITIONER OR ANY MEDICAL SPECIALIST. COMMAS APPEARING IN THE “PRESCRIBER REQUIRED” AND “RECOMMENDER REQUIRED” COLUMNS INDICATE OR, EG. “MD”, “RN” MEANS “MD” OR “RN”. NURSE PRACTITIONERS (NP) MAY PRESCRIBE POC 13 ITEMS IN PROVINCES IN WHICH THE PROFESSION IS REGULATED. 

3. Hand Held devise such as cell phones, tablets can be paid by VAC for your psychological condition(s). For more information, please contact you Cm or the on Duty CM.


----------



## corporalcannabis (6 Feb 2017)

Thanks for the info. Blue Cross and VAC cannot give me any more info than that. I'll wait for my CM to get back to me.


----------



## 3VPspecialty (6 Feb 2017)

Curious as to what this benefit is??


----------



## Occam (6 Feb 2017)

"Veterans Affairs Canada (VAC) presently provides support to access cellular telephones for eligible Veterans with a physical disability who drive their own cars. The cellular telephone is intended to be used to summons assistance if the Veteran encounters difficulties that his
disability prevents him from addressing.

VAC will pay for a cellular telephone at the lowest cost that will provide help in an emergency situation. Other costs permitted at departmental expense, as appropriate, are the cost of a hands-free feature, warranty charges, installation fees and operation charges (i.e. registration, monthly service fees, etc). Payment is not made, by the Department, for long distance charges or air time over and above that provided as part of the monthly service fee.

General Direction

Staff should take a cautious approach when giving consideration to the approval of hand-held electronic devices as these are not devices normally used for a medical purpose. It is the Department's position that hand-held electronic devices be approved on an exceptional basis only and be based on a hierarchy of interventions: simpler, less
costly equipment should be considered before more complex and costly equipment, as appropriate."


----------



## RobA (6 Feb 2017)

So what's that in practical terms? They pay $50/mo towards your phone plan?


----------

